# iPhone ProRAW on Lightroom Mobile



## Larry Fasncht (Dec 15, 2020)

Any information on using Lightroom mobile with the new Apple ProRAW format?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 15, 2020)

Larry Fasncht said:


> Any information on using Lightroom mobile with the new Apple ProRAW format?



This was recently discussed in this thread:

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/threads/proraw-support.41777/#post-1277047

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry Fasncht (Dec 15, 2020)

Ah, Thank you.  I did make a search but didn’t see that thread.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Dec 20, 2020)

Is anyone else getting terrible results using pro raw and Lightroom mobile?  The images look fine in the photos app and when imported into Lightroom they are washed out as if the exposure was turned up +4. It’s unusable. I figured my copy of Lightroom hasn’t updated to get the new pro raw update but it is up to date.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Dec 20, 2020)

Here is an image taken in proraw as it looks in the photos app and below is how it looks when imported into Lightroom mobile.


----------



## Larry Fasncht (Dec 21, 2020)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Is anyone else getting terrible results using pro raw and Lightroom mobile?  The images look fine in the photos app and when imported into Lightroom they are washed out as if the exposure was turned up +4. It’s unusable. I figured my copy of Lightroom hasn’t updated to get the new pro raw update but it is up to date.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I have an iPhone 12 Pro Max.  I took some shots with RAW enabled and turned on.  I have Lightroom mobile to auto import from Camera roll.  I shot a few photos with the built in camera in RAW.  I went to Lightroom mobile and they seemed fine.  Definitely not over exposed by 4+ stops.  Does this help?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Dec 21, 2020)

Well sort of but not really because I have no idea what’s going wrong here. Did you seee the examples I posted above?  It’s beyond horrific.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Dec 21, 2020)

I deleted Lightroom and reinstalled the app and it seems to be working fine now. The previous install was from when everything transferred from my old phone and this isn’t the only app that got wacky and had to be re installed.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Dec 23, 2020)

...and the problem came back. I restarted my phone and it went away- proRAW files were imported into Lightroom correctly.  But it just came back again (exposure about 5 stops higher than the photo is taken at and how it looks in the photos app. I’ve switched back to Adobe RAW in ProCamera.   This is very weird how it comes and goes like this. I’d love some answer so I can use the supposedly superior proRAW.


----------



## schretter (Jan 2, 2021)

I have a related comment or maybe two.  The iPhone native edit app knows  how to apply the proraw tone mapping correctly so you get an image that is similar to the jpg.  Lightroom  does not allow is to carry the tone mapping information in the proraw DNG file but can be set to apply a  preset to a raw file inputted to it.  Often that is set with the Adobe Color profile.  Using that preset the proraw files seem to come in better but using the Apple Proraw profile generates  better color but with  a couple of stops less exposure. This can be easily corrected by hitting the auto exposure button.  So my current default process it to include the Apple Proraw profile in my default raw preset and hit auto exposure.  This seems to get close to the Apple editor version.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 21, 2021)

Still struggling with this. Not all but most images are waaaay overexposed when imported into Lightroom and it’s not just proRAW. It seems an update to LR caused this. I have to lower the exposure by about 1,5 stops for every image and then the shadows and highlights get all messed up. I honestly get better results just using the photos app. I’m getting very fed up with Adobe.

this is confounded by the ridiculous unchangable black background  in LR which is very difficult to edit with.  I constantly have to export the images to the photos app and check with a white background and they are often way off. Then it’s a guess and check game. Even more fed up.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 23, 2021)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Still struggling with this. Not all but most images are waaaay overexposed when imported into Lightroom and it’s not just proRAW. It seems an update to LR caused this. I have to lower the exposure by about 1,5 stops for every image and then the shadows and highlights get all messed up. I honestly get better results just using the photos app. I’m getting very fed up with Adobe.



On all file formats or just ProRaw ones? What defaults do you have set in Settings > Import?


----------

